# Zack Fowler, and the Sparrow...



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey slinger's....
I have watch so many video's of Zack and his creation the Sparrow. That I've tried to get ahold of him through his web site many months ago. Hoping he would have saved one for me to purchase. However I never got a response.
I dunno...maybe he was on a trip and maybe still is...lol.
However I see now that Simple Shot now carries this design, for what seems to be at a great price. Does anybody here have any experience with the Sparrow? I'd love to hear about it.
Other then that, does anybody know how Zack sets his up? I'd like to be able to do the butterfly draw. For some reason my SS LT with the band set i have on it i can not. I set up my LT using 3/8" steel shot, however, no way can i pull a butterfly with this. It's more like my normal draw using a recurve. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Whatever tapers your using I'd cut the active length at about 14 inches, then trial and error from there. More than likely you'll end up shortening the active length. Mine is between 11 1/2 to 12 inches depending on the taper

As for the Sparrow never had one, I know quite a few of the members have them
Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

He is banned here, likely banned in Canada now too. Maybe he didn't reply as he's got some legal issues to deal with for violating many of our Canadian hunting and fishing laws.

If it was me, I'd try to emulate a different shooter and support a different frame maker.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

brucered said:


> He is banned here, likely banned in Canada now too. Maybe he didn't reply as he's got some legal issues to deal with for violating many of our Canadian hunting and fishing laws.
> 
> If it was me, I'd try to emulate a different shooter and support a different frame maker.


Lol why was he banned from the forum? For uploading a photo of animals that could not be hunted?
Simple curiosity.

Cheers mate!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Rb1984 said:


> Lol why was he banned from the forum? For uploading a photo of animals that could not be hunted?
> Simple curiosity.
> 
> Cheers mate!


I'm Canadian so have been following his legal issues and hope he isn't allowed back. Not sure what happened here.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

brucered said:


> I'm Canadian so have been following his legal issues and hope he isn't allowed back. Not sure what happened here.


So what did he do in Canada 🤔🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It has been a long standing Forum position that banned members are _persona non grata_, and we prefer they not be mentioned. We do not disclose why they were banned.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Henry the Hermit said:


> It has been a long standing Forum position that banned members are _persona non grata_, and we prefer they not be mentioned. We do not disclose why they were banned.


OMG so what we can't talk about what he has done in Canada 🤔


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Booral121 said:


> OMG so what we can't talk about what he has done in Canada 🤔


It's in my post above link.

Hunting and fishing violations, including inside a National Park.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> OMG so what we can't talk about what he has done in Canada 🤔


I didn't say you can't, I said we prefer you don't, and that we (moderators) won't tell you why he was banned.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Henry the Hermit said:


> I didn't say you can't, I said we prefer you don't, and that we (moderators) won't tell you why he was banned.


Aye 🎯


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

His YT vids got me started in this passtime and I'd love to own a sparrow but I'm with @brucered..... the guy is a self promoting media tosser.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The sparrow slingshot that Simple Shot sells is a good slingshot, I have had a few of them and currently own one. Not sure if it would be my first choice for full butterfly simply due to it having a narrowish fork gap. That said I have definitely seen that style of shooting with narrower fork gaps. Hope this helps


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Or.....









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

That handle has always reminded me of a turd to be honest. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Or.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dimensions are wrong In the above pic. 😂🎯 Is that of simple shot cause it's 5mm to wide and 5mm short 😂🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👊 The correct dimensions are 80mm wide with 20mm tips and 150mm in length.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't know just a pic from online. Change it or resize it however you want it

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Don't know just a pic from online. Change it or resize it however you want it
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Aww think it's 🤮 buddy I was just pointing out the dimensions where off just incase some one was thinking like 85mm was to big but its actually 80mm you know


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Aww think it's  buddy I was just pointing out the dimensions where off just incase some one was thinking like 85mm was to big but its actually 80mm you know


No worries 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry guys, i wasn't trying to stir anything up here. I had no idea he was banned from here. In fact I often thought why I have never seen him here. It's a shame because on YT he portrays himself as a witty fun to be around type of guy.
Well with that being said imma have to pass on the Sparrow i guess.
So any other recommendations for starting out with the butterfly?


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Ya know what guys!?... 
I'm an dunce! This is gonna sound funny, but i have a perfectly brand new ss from china. I just havn't messed with it really, because immediately upon arrival i picked up my SS LT and never put it down yet to really give this china one a shot..no pun intended.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I have 4 kids they all want a sparrow for Christmas.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I had to sign back on when you showed just how desperate your kids what a sparrow. I bet they want a robin, and maybe afew cats too, lol.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They love a good chew toy.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

brucered said:


> It's in my post above link.
> 
> Hunting and fishing violations, including inside a National Park.


That's crazy!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I never really got the sparrow. Granted, I never tried one. But a plastic copy of a natty? I don't get it.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

There are many better slingshots than that plastic thing. I don't like his channel actually, too overly long, longer than a movie, who is going to watch the whole video is beyond me... He's rich enough to hire a team of cameramen to film his stuff.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel that, if you need to hire camera crew to film your passion, the meaning is gone, it has become a business! On par with people like GZK, that's why we won't see them actually discuss stuff here. Just use our forum to self promote

Like Jorg Sprave film his stuff all alone by himself, that's the way to go! I film myself alone as well.

Jorg Sprave is an exception, he's truly passionate enough to discuss it here I still remember, but have to leave because people were insulting him for being too crazy.. sad case


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

When he was here (or anywhere as far as that goes) he’s like it’s all about me me me me me me me me me me me me……..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

HOE said:


> I feel that, if you need to hire camera crew to film your passion, the meaning is gone, it has become a business! On par with people like GZK, that's why we won't see them actually discuss stuff here. Just use our forum to self promote
> 
> Like Jorg Sprave film his stuff all alone by himself, that's the way to go! I film myself alone as well.
> 
> Jorg Sprave is an exception, he's truly passionate enough to discuss it here I still remember, but have to leave because people were insulting him for being too crazy.. sad case


Joerg did not have to leave, and no one here insulted him. He left because we wouldn't allow him to bring a personal feud from another Forum here. He is not banned.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I never really got the sparrow. Granted, I never tried one. But a plastic copy of a natty? I don't get it.


Steve, that’s because DBS are way harder and more time consuming to make, lol…..Heck, even John [mention]Booral121 [/mention] realizes that LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I never understood him, his videos, his friend or his forks...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> I have 4 kids they all want a sparrow for Christmas.
> View attachment 368854


I used to have a large female Rott...she was a very loyal beast. She would have laid her life down to ensure my safety. I have missed her since she passed and that was 25 years ago.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thieves don’t take a second look at our place. We have 3 females and a male Lab.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

So I guess a friendly shoot, and a dinner are out of the ?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This is not how I started butterfly, but after several years of shooting that style, I have thoughts. 
Use a wire frame slingshot - like a Daisy or Marksman - with or without a wrist brace. Most have wide forks which is helpful, and are bullet proof if you somehow manage to get a fork hit. 
Use flatbands cut to 1/4 your butterfly draw length. I'd suggest something around .50mm and cut straight, no taper, 3/8 to 1/2-inch for 3/8-inch steel ammo. 
This vid has some ideas on pouch grips and practice for starting butterfly:


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

KawKan...boy am i glad you replied with this! I was about to start another thread, for the reason I didn't know I wasn't/ should have not said a name. This thread has seem to take on a life of it's own. I don't mind though...
I can understand why now...

Now back to the matter at hand...shall we!
So just moments ago,, I grabbed that china model of mine..(BTW you want it..i'm done with that thing.explain later
). The bands that came with it are pretty damn weak IMO, not to mention those little ass pouches' that are tied on.
Those little things are just to small for me.
After roughly 40 + shots i only had 3 that went haywire. No string slap, fork hits, nothing! They just went terribly wrong. No explanation other then bad form i guess. But I was starting to get into my grove. Afew shots later and i was pretty much able to control this style of shooting...(half butterfly...just behind my head). 
I immediately noticed how smooth the release is, and somehow feels just abit faster, without all the tension in the muscle's. The whole action just felt smooth even though i wasn't able to hit my bottle cap at 10m. DAMN close though.
I for one think imma give this another go. Problem is i only have my Scout LT left for this.
I may have to let the project go to the wayside for now. I'm about to start another job this up coming week. Completely new territory for me...better money though .
Since the Butterfly is a new venture for me i really don't want to risk my LT. I mean i love this thing. I'd break down in tears if i messed this thing up, and have no back up. So with that said it might take awhile. I simply don't have the money.
OK...this china one, has cause me nothing but money, and frustration! When i purchased this thing it came as advertised with a sighting system, which i already knew was going in the trash. I just happened to think that the overall frame looked pretty decent. WRONG!! i I have found myself constantly fighting every little part of this piece of $^it. Hell just messing around with the butterfly draw after 40+ shots the clamps that hold the bands came loose. I was lucky enough not to lose an eye...SAFTY FIRST KIDS!
Well end of story...thanks for the rant.
Jeff


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I don’t shoot butterfly but if I started think I’d be going wide fork wire frame as well. Because forget that forkhit crap!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> I never understood him, his videos, his friend or his forks...


Who, Jorge Sprave or Zachary Fowler ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> I used to have a large female Rott...she was a very loyal beast. She would have laid her life down to ensure my safety. I have missed her since she passed and that was 25 years ago.


Yep, Rotties are cool  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I learned butterfly on my Axiom Ocularis. Wide enough forks and high forks to keep things away from your fingers if all goes south. While I don’t like shooting that slingshot anymore because of the high forks and rounded ends it was really nice for learning to shoot butterfly. 

Nowadays I’ve been messing around with trying to learn how to shoot face anchor… I have a hard time achieving a consistent clean release. To be fair I haven’t put in nearly enough practice. I switched a month into shooting so never learned it well in the first place. Lol


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> I have 4 kids they all want a sparrow for Christmas.
> View attachment 368854


VERY nice dog mate. Rotties are one of my favourite breeds with the English Bulldogs.

When I was about 10 years old we used to go in the summer to a relative's town. There was a rottie there named Otto who I became very good friends with. My mom was scared of me getting close to him because his head was pretty much like my whole body lol.

He was a very good dog, he never barked at me even once and I was a bit boring him.

Very good breed.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

KawKan said:


> This is not how I started butterfly, but after several years of shooting that style, I have thoughts.
> Use a wire frame slingshot - like a Daisy or Marksman - with or without a wrist brace. Most have wide forks which is helpful, and are bullet proof if you somehow manage to get a fork hit.
> Use flatbands cut to 1/4 your butterfly draw length. I'd suggest something around .50mm and cut straight, no taper, 3/8 to 1/2-inch for 3/8-inch steel ammo.
> This vid has some ideas on pouch grips and practice for starting butterfly:


Useful video and tips👍🏼, I will study it soon as I am going to start practicing butterfly or semi butterfly.

It will be useful to me, along with other advices that another fellow on the forum gave me.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

bones said:


> KawKan...boy am i glad you replied with this! I was about to start another thread, for the reason I didn't know I wasn't/ should have not said a name. This thread has seem to take on a life of it's own. I don't mind though...
> I can understand why now...
> 
> Now back to the matter at hand...shall we!
> ...


I also feel guilty for asking why he was banned lol.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

craigbutnotreally said:


> I learned butterfly on my Axiom Ocularis. Wide enough forks and high forks to keep things away from your fingers if all goes south. While I don’t like shooting that slingshot anymore because of the high forks and rounded ends it was really nice for learning to shoot butterfly.
> 
> Nowadays I’ve been messing around with trying to learn how to shoot face anchor… I have a hard time achieving a consistent clean release. To be fair I haven’t put in nearly enough practice. I switched a month into shooting so never learned it well in the first place. Lol


I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.









































On the back side of the forks, I still need to fill those hollows with something, epoxy maybe, so I have a flat surface to file my band grooves into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is brilliant, I'll have to try this  BTW JB weld makes a product that is for poly use, it is not the steel kind, if I can find the package mine came in I'll post a picture.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> This is brilliant, I'll have to try this  BTW JB weld makes a product that is for poly use, it is not the steel kind, if I can find the package mine came in I'll post a picture.


That would be awesome Robert, Tks brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> This is brilliant, I'll have to try this  BTW JB weld makes a product that is for poly use, it is not the steel kind, if I can find the package mine came in I'll post a picture.



Here it is, it bonded very well to my Pocket Predator, haven't tried it on a Simple Shot.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I actually got pretty used to the Oculars on the Axiom Ocularis. What I wasn’t a fan of were the thin bits there on the forks. They felt a bit too thin for my taste, particularly the one the index finger bends over. Putting some bicycle inner tube over each fork helped a lot.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> This is brilliant, I'll have to try this  BTW JB weld makes a product that is for poly use, it is not the steel kind, if I can find the package mine came in I'll post a picture.


Robert, is it one of these two maybe ?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Robert, is it one of these two maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the second one. It is a stick, you cut a piece off and knead it, mixing the inner part and outer part and apply it, then let it set up and you are good to go. Honesty I did a bit of sanding when it was not completely set, it clogged the paper a bit but went very quickly as far as smoothing out the JB Plastic weld. Also I used 80 grit paper on the slingshot to give it some bite before I put the JB on it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> It is the second one. It is a stick, you cut a piece off and knead it, mixing the inner part and outer part and apply it, then let it set up and you are good to go. Honesty I did a bit of sanding when it was not completely set, it clogged the paper a bit but went very quickly as far as smoothing out the JB Plastic weld. Also I used 80 grit paper on the slingshot to give it some bite before I put the JB on it.


Cool, ty my friend 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough I tried that with mine long before I knew of anyone else doing it. I cut the forks too low. Should have left a slight curve there like you did. Didn’t think of using epoxy on the gap. So since I couldn’t really tie anything to it anymore I tossed the frame entirely. It was a good learning experience in hindsight but kind of sad I just tossed it. Waste of money almost. I mean I shot and learned so much with it I feel like I got my moneys worth. But it was my first frame when I got back into slingshots after wrist rockets as a kid. So kind of sad to see it go in hindsight. Live and learn. I could just buy another buuut it wouldn’t be the same.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I love a good modification. Keep us posted!!👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Cool. I love a good modification. Keep us posted!!


Sure will MO, I’m thinking of making it a tubes or flats shooter…..hence why I left a bit of curvature to the fork tips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

bones said:


> Hey slinger's....
> I have watch so many video's of Zack and his creation the Sparrow. That I've tried to get ahold of him through his web site many months ago. Hoping he would have saved one for me to purchase. However I never got a response.
> I dunno...maybe he was on a trip and maybe still is...lol.
> However I see now that Simple Shot now carries this design, for what seems to be at a great price. Does anybody here have any experience with the Sparrow? I'd love to hear about it.
> Other then that, does anybody know how Zack sets his up? I'd like to be able to do the butterfly draw. For some reason my SS LT with the band set i have on it i can not. I set up my LT using 3/8" steel shot, however, no way can i pull a butterfly with this. It's more like my normal draw using a recurve. Any info would be great. Thanks.


I had two sparrow slingshots, which I did not like.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute?!? Simple shot frames are painted? Not solid colour? Looks like a nice mod, but in the end you still have a Tupperware slingshot 😅


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna have to repaimt that thing,lol.Good thinking and crafting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Island made said:


> Wait a minute?!? Simple shot frames are painted? Not solid colour? Looks like a nice mod, but in the end you still have a Tupperware slingshot 😅


I had one plastic slingshot and it got turned into a core lol


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Eric from MGG used to have a few Ocularis frames with squared tips. Not sure how well they with the different tips.

I'm not a fan of the Ocularis plugs, regardless of round or square tips. I own one Poly MGG with them and am not willing to try another.

As for Poly frames, I don't see the issue with them or why the snobbery has come out. They shoot just as well, are inexpensive, affordable for all/most and make great throw around, don't worry about frames. I'm not one to spend a fortune on frames and probably would be too scared to shoot many of the customs I see posted if I paid $$$ for them.

The Scout and a Seljan cast TTF are my go to frames. They cost about $80 combined and have served me well. I have a couple G10 customs too (Martin Whippet, Toolman, Muz), they don't shoot any better then the $30 Tupperware frames.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I wouldn’t go as far to say snobbery. Seems a bit harsh. I certainly don’t have anything against poly frames. They’re a decent safe and cheap alternative. I think people are just tired of seeing them from what I gather. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

It's the shooter, not the frame. You can set up a frame exactly the same way as someone else and never get the same result. We should really be finding our own preferred setups. 

The Sparrow is a decent frame but it's not without its flaws. For me, my biggest gripe with it is that it's not stable and tends to feel like it wants to twist in the hand unless a wrap is applied over it YMMV. ZF's own frame is wood and the grip on that might be different. I would have carved it differently and left more of a recurve shape for better comfort and stability but that's just me YMMV. Still it's a fun frame to shoot and one to throw into camping kits though I could also think of a few other options. 

Nothing wrong with poly frames. There is a place for them. I don't mind poly frames because they are inexpensive and weather resistant. We can have multiple frames in different colours and set them up differently for different shooting scenarios. Also, we won't be gutted if we lose one or suffer a fork-hit. Plus they are great to have a few extra to give away as acts of slingvangelization.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Didn’t meant to start a poly vs custom thread….any one that know me knows I have a running “save the Tupperware” joke. I will also say that there is nothing wrong with an injected molded frame, if that’s what someone likes and if that’s what it takes to get a person into the hobby there great! I come from the older time when everyone made there own frame, and what I love most about slingshots is the craftsmanship involved in them, how every builder has there own style. Let 20 builders build the same frame from the same template with the same materials and I guarantee you I can tell you what builder built which, That’s what I love about handcrafted slingshots. Plastic frames take every bit of that out of it. Anything thing…..you want a “cheap” beater frame….lots of builder making 20 dollar HDPE frames by hand! Get a bomb proof handmade “custom” for less money than a mass produced frame and support a small business. 
There’s my ramble 🤣


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I got no problem with the. SS frames, plugs or such, price is right, they work OK, but really shocked when I found out. PAINTED, Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhh,, C’mon. Nathan!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t like the Ocularis round fork tips either Caleb, and am working on modifying one to be a nicer flat top shooter thanks to a Chuckin Steele YouTube video……gonna be MUCH better to shoot when I’m done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some thinking right there Darrell. You’re about the last person I would picture with a piece of Tupperware. It’s prettier. I’ve always called em a cheap piece of plastic until I visited the SS website. Dang they’re not cheap in a $ sense! The Scout is like 40 $ right?
Cutting those plugs off certainly improved the looks of it and made it at least look safer. 
Slingshots are not that hard to make. From what I hear they grow on trees.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Some thinking right there Darrell. You’re about the last person I would picture with a piece of Tupperware. It’s prettier. I’ve always called em a cheap piece of plastic until I visited the SS website. Dang they’re not cheap in a $ sense! The Scout is like 40 $ right?
> Cutting those plugs off certainly improved the looks of it and made it at least look safer.
> Slingshots are not that hard to make. From what I hear they grow on trees.


Tupperware huh, LOL……I have a good assortment of Tupperware slings believe it or not and yes, not cheap at all, but they will NEVER duplicate or replace the feel of a proper wood fork.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Adonis said:


> I had two sparrow slingshots, which I did not like.


I only have one Sparrow, but agreed, it has a funky feel or hold to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Wait a minute?!? Simple shot frames are painted? Not solid colour? Looks like a nice mod, but in the end you still have a Tupperware slingshot


Not even sure it’s painted Shane ? 

When I got this green and a yellow/ orange ish one in a trade from Pat [mention]Cruiser [/mention] I had to wipe them down with alcohol to get the cigar smell off ( no offense meant Pat, but Cigars STINK…lol ) and some of the color came off on the alcohol pad, so not sure what they are colored with, but it’s definitely not all the way through the material.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> gonna have to repaimt that thing,lol.Good thinking and crafting


Took a green highlighter and touched up the cut marks lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> I had one plastic slingshot and it got turned into a core lol
> View attachment 368971
> View attachment 368972
> View attachment 368973


Sweet end result Shane, definitely better than Tupperware…..are the fork tip inlays bone / antler ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

brucered said:


> Eric from MGG used to have a few Ocularis frames with squared tips. Not sure how well they with the different tips.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Ocularis plugs, regardless of round or square tips. I own one Poly MGG with them and am not willing to try another.
> 
> ...


Agreed Bruce, I have no problem with plastic frames as I have several and love my HDPE frames for the exact reason you stated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Agreed Bruce, I have no problem with plastic frames as I have several and love my HDPE frames for the exact reason you stated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


My Poly frames were from SS, when they had free shipping to Canada and prices were lower.

Nowadays, I shoot mostly naturals. Free, unique and I love making them and giving them away. I made a personal decision to never sell a natural but have given away many and traded a couple.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Well i surly do thank you all for the comments and opinions on the Sparrow. I have to agree with the looks of it. I think it prolly would twist in the hand, doesn't look very stable to me.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bones said:


> Well i surly do thank you all for the comments and opinions on the Sparrow. I have to agree with the looks of it. I think it prolly would twist in the hand, doesn't look very stable to me.


Sorry for the thread getting off topic. I got a sparrow given to me a while back, it wasn’t a bad frame, but not a great frame. I can shoot any frame without issue, but the sparrow hit a nerve in my thumb that shot pain up my wrist really bad. I gave it to my brother in law and he loves it lol. I would get a different frame tho. Are you on Facebook? Matt nayman and Jordan Smothers among others make there designs from hdpe by hand and there great frames, cheaper than simple shot to boot!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

bones said:


> Well i surly do thank you all for the comments and opinions on the Sparrow. I have to agree with the looks of it. I think it prolly would twist in the hand, doesn't look very stable to me.


I am not able to tell you what I think of it. I also hope, those of you that like them, truly enjoy every shot.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> I am not able to tell you what I think of it. I also hope, those of you that like them, truly enjoy every shot.


Hahaha!!!? I think you are ready for a gig at Hallmark!! 🙊🙉🙈🥸


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Of all the many frames out there this just looks wrong to me.
Only made it a few seconds into
one of his vids, he rubs me the wrong way so choose to not waste my time.
Sure to each his own I will never see or have a bird brain frame.
ukj


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I am to poor to buy poly frames from the USA 🇺🇸 🥲 I had to try make my own


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hahaha!!!? I think you are ready for a gig at Hallmark!! 🙊🙉🙈🥸


I got my mind right, Moses.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sweet end result Shane, definitely better than Tupperware…..are the fork tip inlays bone / antler ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks brother! Yes, the inlays are white tail antler, maple scales and micarta swells.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Portboy said:


> I am to poor to buy poly frames from the USA 🇺🇸 🥲 I had to try make my own
> View attachment 369011
> 
> View attachment 369010
> ...


Being that you are a Canadian you may or may not be acquainted with the US Copyright Infringement Laws. In the event the Fowler Foundation reaches out for monetary compensation I would ‘Plead the 5th’ which is basically an apology for being from Canada. If it gets weird we’ll all likely take up a collection on your behalf to cover any legal fees. 🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Being that you are a Canadian you may or may not be acquainted with the US Copyright Infringement Laws. In the event the Fowler Foundation reaches out for monetary compensation I would ‘Plead the 5th’ which is basically an apology for being from Canada. If it gets weird we’ll all likely take up a collection on your behalf to cover any legal fees. 🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦


Haha thanks big brother 😎


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Haha thanks big brother 😎


Or because you are in Canada and most likely Fowler didn't get a Canadian patent, you can copy them and sell them with no repercussions... lol😆🤣😂😉

I've seen this happen over and over with guys that patented in the US & then next week, the Chinese & Canadian copies hit the market...


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Or because you are in Canada and most likely Fowler didn't get a Canadian patent, you can copy them and sell them with no repercussions... lol😆🤣😂😉
> 
> I've seen this happen over and over with guys that patented in the US & then next week, the Chinese & Canadian copies hit the market...


Ya I read about copyright lol you have to make it to a exactly the same as original there are no copyright on shapes . I know a Canadian that was being threatened and he told him pound salt 🧂. I feel as long as you give maker recognition it should be fine


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys, I hate to pick nits, but copyright applies to intellectual content, such as trademarks, articles, books, films, etc. Patents apply to inventions, improvements, and modifications on tangible property. And no, it does not have to be an exact copy to infringe on a patent or a copyright. One example, in the mid 1800s Smith and Wesson owned a patent on bored through revolver cylinders, which allowed a revolver to fire metallic cartridges. Because S&W vigorously enforced their patent, it wasn't until 1873, when the patent expired, that Colt was able to sell their famous Peacemaker .45. Closer to home, one of our members obtained a patent on metallic core slingshots. Legally, anyone who produces and sells a slingshot with a metallic core is infringing that patent. It has been, almost universally, ignored and copies of the actual slingshot that the patent was intended to protect are made and sold all over the world. This is the one thing I find distressing about our sport; that so many have little to no respect for the creations of others. </rant>

I will now hunker down and prepare for incoming.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Another reason for me to stick to free form naturals, not based on any given shape.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Guys, I hate to pick nits, but copyright applies to intellectual content, such as trademarks, articles, books, films, etc. Patents apply to inventions, improvements, and modifications on tangible property. And no, it does not have to be an exact copy to infringe on a patent or a copyright. One example, in the mid 1800s Smith and Wesson owned a patent on bored through revolver cylinders, which allowed a revolver to fire metallic cartridges. Because S&W vigorously enforced their patent, it wasn't until 1873, when the patent expired, that Colt was able to sell their famous Peacemaker .45. Closer to home, one of our members obtained a patent on metallic core slingshots. Legally, anyone who produces and sells a slingshot with a metallic core is infringing that patent. It has been, almost universally, ignored and copies of the actual slingshot that the patent was intended to protect are made and sold all over the world. This is the one thing I find distressing about our sport; that so many have little to no respect for the creations of others. </rant>
> 
> I will now hunker down and prepare for incoming.


A friend of mine invented the "Gold Well Sluice"... an excellent gold recovery system. He gave me one to review, then he got into it with his partner, so his partner took it and patented it himself in Canada... The next thing you know, you see it being used on the shows Gold Rush, Yukon Gold, Bering Sea Gold, and all of the other gold mining oriented shows on tv under the Canadian name and patent...
Unfortunately, Bernie, the inventer, died broke here in town a while back. But... the actual secret to what made it work so much better then the Canadian copy is still trapped up here in my old brain. Bernie had added a bunch of different metals together into the sluice that actually helped the gold stick in place when it hit the metal. He never gave his partner the formula...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> I am to poor to buy poly frames from the USA 🇺🇸 🥲 I had to try make my own
> View attachment 369011
> 
> View attachment 369010
> ...


Brother, I wouldn't shoot one if I had two...but the one you made, I would shoot the ...







I mean, really enjoy it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> I got my mind right, Moses.
> View attachment 369012


You better, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> A friend of mine invented the "Gold Well Sluice"... an excellent gold recovery system. He gave me one to review, then he got into it with his partner, so his partner took it and patented it himself in Canada... The next thing you know, you see it being used on the shows Gold Rush, Yukon Gold, Bering Sea Gold, and all of the other gold mining oriented shows on tv under the Canadian name and patent...
> Unfortunately, Bernie, the inventer, died broke here in town a while back. But... the actual secret to what made it work so much better then the Canadian copy is still trapped up here in my old brain. Bernie had added a bunch of different metals together into the sluice that actually helped the gold stick in place when it hit the metal. He never gave his partner the formula...


If only we could get the KFC 11 herbs 🌿 and spices figured out up here 😉 . All joking aside going send a pic to ya


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The Sparrow will turn in your hand with a hammer grip, I shoot mine with a fork support grip and have no issues with that. However I have larger hands and feet for that matter and my head is huge too and you know what that means, can't find hats, shoes or gloves for crap lol.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Portboy said:


> If only we could get the KFC 11 herbs 🌿 and spices figured out up here 😉 . All joking aside going send a pic to ya


Salt, Pepper, Breadcrumbs and some of that dried up Devils Lettuce and you’ll probably put KFC outta business. 🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁🇨🇦🍁


----------

